# Cruze 2012 1.4T Struts



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bastard83 said:


> Hi guys, i got a Chevy Cruze 2012 1.4L Turbo and i ordered the 2 front struts and i make a mistake. There are 2 different model number for the struts for each side.
> 
> *72627 for the front left struts
> **72626 for the front right struts
> ...


Tenth of a inch difference......go ahead and install them.....Don't know why they just didn't use a fits all.

Rob


BTW....if you are going to become an active member (your English is fine btw) we will need you to change your screen name to something less 'polarizing'.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

After you are able to alter your handle, introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

If your vehicle came with the first design struts I would return those and then purchase the loaded ACDelco assemblies. This way you have the new springs after the strut redesign. Your next replacement you will be able to get struts only, where most manufacturers only list the newest designed part for. The price on the ACDelco's are extremely reasonable. I believe $80/piece when ordered a year and a half ago.


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> If your vehicle came with the first design struts I would return those and then purchase the loaded ACDelco assemblies. This way you have the new springs after the strut redesign. Your next replacement you will be able to get struts only, where most manufacturers only list the newest designed part for. The price on the ACDelco's are extremely reasonable. I believe $80/piece when ordered a year and a half ago.


I want to replace my struts/shocks on my 2012 Eco last 7 of vin#C7231447. Do I need to replace the whole assembly (struts/springs)? If so, do you have the part numbers handy for the assemblies? I did not know that GM redesigned struts.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Says for vehicles built on or prior to VIN C7239134 you must replace springs and struts. So your VIN would fall into this. Going rate looks like $90/each.

LH complete assembly 23483696

RH complete assembly 23483697


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> Says for vehicles built on or prior to VIN C7239134 you must replace springs and struts. So your VIN would fall into this. Going rate looks like $90/each.
> 
> LH complete assembly 23483696
> 
> RH complete assembly 23483697


Thanks! But that part number is struts only. Do you know if there a part number for the entire strut assembly? Or do I have to buy the springs separately? 
Why is it necessary to replace the springs prior to VIN C7239134 anyways?


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Look up 23483694/5. Places selling them state its strut 23483696/7 with spring 23447480.

The strut was updated from a hollow rod to solid.

You may find it paired with spring 23447420. This spring is a bit stiffer, possibly 1.8 equipped. My vehicle 1.4T came paired with the 7480 so that is what I got. Will you notice a difference between the 2, no idea.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

lonewolf04 said:


> Look up 23483694/5. Places selling them state its strut 23483696/7 with spring 23447480.
> 
> The strut was updated from a hollow rod to solid.
> 
> You may find it paired with spring 23447420. This spring is a bit stiffer, possibly 1.8 equipped. My vehicle 1.4T came was paired with the 7480 so that is what I got. Will you notice a difference between the 2, no idea.


Thanks for posting those part numbers of the complete OE strut/spring assembly. I'm looking at doing struts, and for that price if I go OEM style that's really easy for $90. My guess is that these might be excess inventory from GEN1 vehicle production that some suppliers swooped up. New Stock, but not factory boxes or packaging from what I can tell.

I noticed that MOOG now has a standard spring replacement for about $45 each plus shipping. 

This was one of the problems with my car, and I had it fixed before GM required that both the struts and springs be replaced. I had a terrible noise with the top strut bearings and mounts to the springs. Who knows which parts are still there, as the repair was just replacing a strut bearing top plate.


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> Look up 23483694/5. Places selling them state its strut 23483696/7 with spring 23447480.
> 
> The strut was updated from a hollow rod to solid.
> 
> You may find it paired with spring 23447420. This spring is a bit stiffer, possibly 1.8 equipped. My vehicle 1.4T came paired with the 7480 so that is what I got. Will you notice a difference between the 2, no idea.


Wow, hollow rod, that's interesting. So they needed to update springs? 

What year is your cruze? Did you buy it new? I have original struts on my 2012 eco, My spring number is 22808111.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

mjb said:


> lonewolf04 said:
> 
> 
> > Look up 23483694/5. Places selling them state its strut 23483696/7 with spring 23447480.
> ...


Mine is a ‘12 RS 1.4T. Didn’t buy it new, mine had 51k miles on it 2 years ago, now at 123k. Struts still had the original tags on them w/ numbers so I knew they hadn’t been replaced.


----------

